# Lameness in 3 kittens 5 days after vaccinations



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some general advice. I have a litter of five ten week old kittens. They went for there vaccinations last Thursday, they were all fine until this morning when one kitten was limping and holding her front paw, I put it down to a sprain and thought I would see how it went. when the kittens awoke at 3pm for the dinner two more where lame one kitten was holding her front paw the same as the other kitten but the other kitten was lame on his back legs and front paw. I took them to the vet straight away and she couldn't seem to work out what was going on she suggested xrays but what is the possibility of three kitten braking there legs at the same time? I keep them in a very large pen during the night to keep them safe and they free roam my large kitchen during the day, I didn't witness any accidents.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, I’ve heard that a kittens’ vaccination against FCV can often cause limping, but this should only be a temporary issue. I believe it’s more common if they use a live vaccine. Limping can be associated with FCV and also with the vaccine. So keep a close eye on them, but try not to worry, it should resolve on it’s own within 2 to 4 days. If it lasts beyond this though, or they show any other worrying symptoms, please get them back to the vet. Although I am surprised that your vet didn’t mention this.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lameness has been associated with the calicivirus vaccination but I believe usually much sooner than 5 days.

*This is from Icatcare.*
*FCV vaccination and the limping syndrome  *
Limping syndrome associated with FCV infection is most commonly seen in kittens, and may occur after their first vaccination. Some vaccines may be more likely than others to induce limping syndrome but as manufacturers change and refine their vaccines this appears to be less common now. Additionally, even when occurring after vaccination, some cases of limping syndrome may still be associated with acquired FCV infection rather than the vaccine itself.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi, I've heard that a kittens' vaccination against FCV can often cause limping, but this should only be a temporary issue. I believe it's more common if they use a live vaccine. Limping can be associated with FCV and also with the vaccine. So keep a close eye on them, but try not to worry, it should resolve on it's own within 2 to 4 days. If it lasts beyond this though, or they show any other worrying symptoms, please get them back to the vet. Although I am surprised that your vet didn't mention this.


Thank you no she didn't mention it at all.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Lameness has been associated with the calicivirus vaccination but I believe usually much sooner than 5 days.
> 
> *This is from Icatcare.*
> *FCV vaccination and the limping syndrome  *
> Limping syndrome associated with FCV infection is most commonly seen in kittens, and may occur after their first vaccination. Some vaccines may be more likely than others to induce limping syndrome but as manufacturers change and refine their vaccines this appears to be less common now. Additionally, even when occurring after vaccination, some cases of limping syndrome may still be associated with acquired FCV infection rather than the vaccine itself.


Thank you I have just read about this. the kittens haven't been in contact with any cats with FCV so I'm hoping its just the vaccine. They have no other symptoms part from the lameness and being tender to touch.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As others have said I expect it is a reaction to the FCV vaccine. It is not uncommon in kittens IME, and I'm amazed the vet didn't suggest that as a likely cause but was prepared to investigate with x-rays!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I too am amazed the vet didn't recognise this. It is a vaccine reaction. We had a kitten like this five days post vaccination last month (our usual vaccine being temporarily unavailable) who was bad enough to need an anti-inflammatory injection; he was limping on a front then a back leg, was off his food and, it turned out, had a very high temperature. He recovered within 24 hours after seeing the vet


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> prepared to investigate with x-rays!


Three x-rays at that!! That would cost a few quid.

@kelzcats: You must mention to the vet what you have been advised is likely causing this. I have never heard of it, but I'm not a vet. In fact I think you should have been forewarned that this is a (possible) side-effect. Hope all good now.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the kittens is not so bad today but one is especially bad although he is eating he is still trembling on his back legs and raising his front paw. I have asked for the vet to prescribe anti- inflammatory and pain killers they were also given a injection of metacam yesterday. No she didn't seem to have an answer to it just that they could have been fighting and injured themselves, I did say to her surely not all three?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

One of mine had a reaction to the FCV vaccine. She had limping and later ulcers and was quite poorly. Hopefully its just a case of nursing them through it. In my kittens case she recovered well although did lose a lot of weight which took a long time to regain.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> One of mine had a reaction to the FCV vaccine. She had limping and later ulcers and was quite poorly. Hopefully its just a case of nursing them through it. In my kittens case she recovered well although did lose a lot of weight which took a long time to regain.


I took one kitten back to the vet today as he seemed quite unwell he had a very high temperature, although he is still eating but very tired. The vets prescribed metacam drops. I don't know if I should chance there second vaccinations as I don't want them to become unwell again.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

kelzcats said:


> I took one kitten back to the vet today as he seemed quite unwell he had a very high temperature, although he is still eating but very tired. The vets prescribed metacam drops. I don't know if I should chance there second vaccinations as I don't want them to become unwell again.


If the kitten is perfectly well by the time of the second vaccine it is unlikely to have the same reaction. I was able to do the 2nd vaccine and had no problem at all, even though my heart was in my mouth!


----------

